# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Чтение нот с листа

## pesnya

В этом году в нашей ДШИ ввели в учебный план предмет "Чтение нот с листа" - 0,5 час. в неделю для пианистов. Интересно, ведется ли где-нибудь этот предмет и по какой программе?

----------


## never_give_up

Когда я работала в ДМШ, у нас этот предмет "числился", как дополнительные часы, но вряд ли кто-то его специально вел, скорее всего параллельно с общими занятиями по специальности.

----------


## inna K

А какая нужна программа, чтобы читать с листа! Букварь?! Желание и репертуар грамотный, который педагог должен подобрать с учетом возможностй ученика.Скоро будем писать программу для обучения открывынию двери в ДМШ

----------


## pesnya

> А какая нужна программа, чтобы читать с листа! Букварь?! Желание и репертуар грамотный, который педагог должен подобрать с учетом возможностй ученика.Скоро будем писать программу для обучения открывынию двери в ДМШ


Полностью с Вами согласна, и, тем не менее, программу с нас требуют :Tu:

----------


## begden

Найдите пособие по чтению нот с листа, они всегда идут по темам. На основе его и напишете программу :tongue:

----------


## pesnya

Спасибо!
Писать, правда, придется не мне, а коллеге... :Aga:

----------


## Тяка

А я сама написала программу по чтению нот с листа на уроках специальной домры. Коллега присоединилась и подобрала репертупр для балалайки, сочинила требования (по темам).

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

У нас есть этот предмет Читка с листа и подбор по слуху. НАписали программу 3 летнего обучения, со 2 класса. По подбору выбрали 15 пьесок, в основном мажорной тональности до,  минорной ля, и нужно подобрать к ним аккомпанемент и  конечно же в разных тональностях, на экзамене дети путем выбора билета играли каждый кому что достанется, там же в билете и указано, в какой тональности нужно сыграть либо от какой ноты и определить тональность. Вот этому и учим 20 мин в неделю.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
по чтению с листа тоже выбрали сборники, предлагает сыграть указанную мелодию на экзамене чужой педагог, но из тех сборников, что указаны в программе. Тоже получается весьма интересно.

----------


## mind5

> на экзамене дети путем выбора билета играли каждый кому что достанется,


Экзамен по чтению с листа? Это уже для тех кто прошол полный курс? Или это как промежуточная атестация?
У нас нет отдельно такого предмета ни у кого.  В планах есть(в рамках ППВ), но учителей мало и нет времени ставить такой предмет. Я считаю что это очень важно научить ребенка читать с листа. Детки это любят.
Я  с ребятками отрываю от урока специальности время для чтения с листа. Каждый из детей ведет специальную тетрадь, куда записывает сколько прочитал, а в конце года кто больше этим занимался, получает приз.

----------


## fufif57

У нас был такой предмет, 0,5 часа в неделю. Очень нужное дело!  На тех. зачёте к обычным требованиям: гаммы, этюд и знание муз. терминов, ученик демонстрировал и навыки чтения нот с листа. Но год назад, эту нагрузку у учителей сняли, мотивируя финансовыми трудностями. Теперь стараемся по возможности заниматься чтением нот с листа во время специальности, но не всегда получается.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*mind5*,
 каждый год экзамен, но сейчас, когда оставили 0,5 ч (в том году был 1ч) приходится выбирать чем заниматься - или подбор или читка, и сдавать что-то одно.
Время у нас есть, но часы нам не дают, поурезали все с кризисом. У меня сейчас зарплата, какая была в 2007 году.

И педагоги есть - на акк-он и баян по 2, балалайка - 1, домра - 2, А по ф-но вообще 4, по вокалу вроде 3, и т д. Педагогов много, школа большая, а часов все меньше и меньше. На 2 ставки редко кто работает, у всех по 1,5

----------


## mind5

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 А у нас все наоборот и денги есть и часы а работать некому. У нас школа  небольшая, поселковая, в одну смену работает, поэтому много часов не поставишь. Но если захотеть то можно и две ставки поставить.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А у нас все наоборот и денги есть и часы а работать некому. У нас школа небольшая, поселковая, в одну смену работает, поэтому много часов не поставишь. Но если захотеть то можно и две ставки поставить



У нас тоже поселок, но районный центр, хотя население небольшое 15 тыс, а школу нам слава богу построили шикарную, у меня свой кабинет 15 кв м, и школа в 3 этажа, работать хотим, но сейчас не дают(((

----------


## Абюл45

У нас чтение с листа, подбор по слуху, урок называется -  "Музицирование", идёт один раз в неделю по 20 минут и ведут его преподаватели по спец-ти, предмет вводится со второго класса,ещё мы с учениками сочиняем пьески, играем ансамблем, в старших классах подбор аккопанемента по буквенному обозначению.В конце года - контрольные уроки по Музицированию.

----------


## mind5

> урок называется - "Музицирование", идёт один раз в неделю по 20 минут


А специальности у вас сколько? Два урока в неделю по сколько? А как отображается в нагрузке? Всего сколько?

----------


## Абюл45

Специальность 2 раза в неделю по 45 минут, у выпускников по 3 урока в неделю, если у преподавателя до 1.5 ставки не хватает нагрузки, ему дают музицирование, а если у него одной специальности на 1.5, то муз.нет, вопросами тарификациии у нас занимается завуч по учеб части, директор.

----------


## Галина Ш.

У нас нет отдельно такого предмета.Но на техзачет выносится кроме гамм и этюдов, читка с листа и термины.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> У нас нет отдельно такого предмета.Но на техзачет выносится кроме гамм и этюдов, читка с листа и термины


Галя, у нас раньше так же было, а сейчас с введением этого предмета на тех зачет выносятся только гаммы и этюды. Про термины вообще я так понимаю забыли, их теперь нет нигде, я попробовала сделать предложение, что не надо забывать термины, дети их сами просто так не выучат, но как то педагоги не поддержали, неохота им что ли каждый раз заставлять детей все таки это сделать, а зря....

----------


## mind5

А у нас на техзачете еще и колоквиум, правда он проходит в рамках тех произведений которые ученик играет. Т.е. если он играет этюд Черни, он должен знать  кто такой Черни, что написал ну и так далее.....Полный анализ произведений  и термины учат но только те которые используются в этюдах.
А сколько раз  в году у вас проходит технический зачет?
Мы еще проводим конкурс Музыкальных дорожек, отдельно по гаммам.

----------


## fufif57

Здравствуйте ! С интересом читаю о том, как работают в других школах. Я преподаю ф-но, у пианистов в неделю 2 часа специальности, с 6 класса 0, 5 часа конц. класс. Из теаретич. предметов: по 1 часу сольфеджио, теория музыки(с 6 класса), слушание музыки(1,2,3 классы), муз. лит-ра(4 по7классы) 3 часа хор. Всё! А со следующего года грозят оставить 0,5 часа специальности подготовишкам(сейчас - 1 час в неделю) и (!)1 час специальности в младших классах! Это на ф-ном отделении! Мы в шоке. И снова виноват кризис...  С уважением, Валентина.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Елена, расскажите, пожалуйста, про конкурс Музыкальных дорожек, у нас такого нет.

----------


## mind5

> Елена, расскажите, пожалуйста, про конкурс Музыкальных дорожек, у нас такого нет.


Конкурс музыкальных дорожек, это собственно технически зачет. но только по гаммам. На каждый класс  вначале полугодия выдается определенное количество гамм, и в декабре учащиеся играют гаммы. При чем делается это в добровольном порядке, играют только те кто хочет. Сейчас когда этот конкурс проводим в третий раз, стремятся учавствовать все ученики.
Дело в том что на сам технический зачет мы выносим гаммы в которых играются этюды, а вот на конкурс музыкальных дорожек, как правило гаммы идут согласно годовым требованиям.

----------


## Абюл45

> На каждый класс вначале полугодия выдается определенное количество гамм,


 ...а можно по подробнее, по классам...

----------


## mind5

> а можно по подробнее, по классам


У меня только второй  и третий класс. 2 класс играли в первом полугодии все диезные мажорные гаммы от белых клавиш. Ре и Ми мажор в четыре октавы , расходящиеся, остальные в две октавы. Плюс трезвучия с обращениями двумя руками в одну октаву.
Сейчас готовим минорные гаммы, их поменьше но все три вида и без расходящихся. Плюс аккорды с обращениями.
А третий класс боролись с бемольными гаммами. У них еще и арпеджио короткие отдельными руками.
Ну вот так примерно.

----------


## belta123

Елена!Молодцы ваши дети, что стремятся участвовать в техническом состязании.Наши добровольно вряд ли пойдут, очень не любят технический зачёт. Вот 25 февраля будет проходить у 4-7 классов.В 3-ем уже давно не проводим, хотя раньше 3-й класс сдавал, а потом область отменила.

----------


## zakr

*Т. Камаева, А. Камаев
Чтение с листа на уроках фортепиано. Игровой курс 
Издательство: Классика-XXI, 2006 г., 100 стр.*

Основная работа с пособием должна проходить на уроке. Важно, чтобы учащийся усваивал правила и отрабатывал необходимые навыки под контролем педагога. Пройденный таким образом материал может быть задан на дом с целью повторения и закрепления освоенных навыков. Необходимым условием успешного применения пособия является его систематическое использование на каждом уроке. 
Пособие может быть использовано в ДМШ и ДШИ (3-7 классы), в других учреждениях дополнительного образования, а также в практике домашнего музыкального образования. Кроме того, это пособие может быть интересно и взрослым любителям музыки, желающим быстро развить навык чтения музыкального текста. 

http://files.mail.ru/X7NKR7

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> 2 класс играли в первом полугодии все диезные мажорные гаммы от белых клавиш. Ре и Ми мажор в четыре октавы , расходящиеся, остальные в две октавы. Плюс трезвучия с обращениями двумя руками в одну октаву


да уж, дети наверное вундеркинды, или нужно столько уроков посвятить этому тех зачету, чтобы со 2 класса все гаммы играли, да еще и в 4 октавы, молодцы!




> Чтение с листа на уроках фортепиано. Игровой курс 
> Издательство: Классика-XXI, 2006 г., 100 стр


ну почему не сделать такой же, но для чтения с листа на баяне и аккардеоне, мы и так обделенные

----------


## mind5

> столько уроков посвятить этому тех зачету


На самом деле от урока на гаммы тратим по пять минут. не гоняем их беспрестанно, и обязательно сказку какую нибудь сочиняем, рисуем. В четыре октавы им вообще нравится гулять (это прогулка когда мы уходим очень далеко от дома, и встречаемся со многими персонажами ну и так далее, фантазии детей хватает намного)
На самом деле беру гаммы которые по апликатуре, абсолютно похожие.
наши дети тоже не  любят играть гаммы, им больше нравятся гимнастические упражнения для пальчиков. Физкультминутка для пальцев. (хотя на самом деле это обычные упражнения ганона, которые наверное знают все пианисты)
Учим мы их вот только не по нотам, а как секвенцию. зато когда они потом видят ноты упражнения не верят что они его играют. говорят оно очень страшное, потому что "черное".

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ну почему не сделать такой же, но для чтения с листа на баяне и аккардеоне, мы и так обделенные


Вы еще не так обделенные. Вот у нас балалаечница, вот та точно обделенная. У них и с репертуаром большие проблемы. Все время сидит что то переделывает то с фортепианных нот, то с баяных.

А почему бы вам свое пособие не издать? наверняка наработок много.

----------


## Sonet

> Т. Камаева, А. Камаев
> Чтение с листа на уроках фортепиано. Игровой курс
> Издательство: Классика-XXI, 2006 г., 100 стр.


*zakr*, спасибо. Интересный учебник. С нового учебного года буду использовать

----------


## Zolannet

Подтверждаю, что учебник интересный - несколько лет его использую. Детям нравится и навыки зримо наращиваются... А вот программ по чтению с листа я тоже не видела, кроме пособия Брянской. У нас в школе есть программа по музицированию, куда входит чтение с листа, с нового учебного года будем использовать. *zakr*, спасибо!!

----------


## Одарина

Музицирование - это здорово! Хорошо, если выделяются часы на этот предмет, пусть даже по 0,5. Жаль, что программ по этому предмету раньше не было, только методические пособия. Совершенно очевидно, что предмет состоит из нескольких составляющих (подбор по слуху, чтение с листа, импровизация, совместное музицирование, сочинение). В каждом виде деятельности имею опыт преподавания, за исключением подбора по слуху мелодии. Если в подборе аккомпанемента  можно использовать теоретические знания, то в подборе мелодии, ну, не знаю, как научить. Сама научилась подбирать с первых шагов обучения, потому что слышала хорошо и соображала тоже... А порой ученики не могут даже направление мелодии правильно определить.

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Галя, у нас раньше так же было, а сейчас с введением этого предмета на тех зачет выносятся только гаммы и этюды. Про термины вообще я так понимаю забыли, их теперь нет нигде, я попробовала сделать предложение, что не надо забывать термины, дети их сами просто так не выучат, но как то педагоги не поддержали, неохота им что ли каждый раз заставлять детей все таки это сделать, а зря....


Термины лучше не заучивать, а пользоваться ими в процессе работы, говоря с ребенком , как с музыкантом, на музыкальном языке. Со временем он запомнит много необходимых слов, не зубря их.И, главное, будет прекрасно ориентироваться в характере, динамике разучиваемого произведения.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Термины лучше не заучивать, а пользоваться ими в процессе работы, говоря с ребенком , как с музыкантом, на музыкальном языке. Со временем он запомнит много необходимых слов, не зубря их.И, главное, будет прекрасно ориентироваться в характере, динамике разучиваемого произведения.


Оль, я согласна с тобой конечно же, но с другой стороны, если только на уроке, и не подкреплять домашними заданиями, то толку от этого мало. Я даже сужу по сольфеджио, ведь на каждом уроке долбят эти аккорды и интервалы,  все некоторые дуб дубки, и не понимают и понимать не хотят. Помню, что когда училась, нам все таки давали эти термины именно для сдачи на экзамене, и ты знаешь, до сих пор помню все слово в слово, и даже те, которыми пользуемся очень редко... Поэтому одних объяснений на уроке, недостаточно. Тем более тех терминов, которые встречаются не часто в произведениях. А уж что такое аккорд, арпеджио, энгармонизм, и т. д, просто надо знать...

----------


## mind5

> Термины лучше не заучивать, а пользоваться ими в процессе работы,


У меня в классе обязательно имеется словарь иностранных терминов. Ученики находят там термин который встретился в нотах, переводят. Кто-то запоминает, кто-то нет. Но на следующем уроке спрашиваю: "А что обозначает это слово?" Если ученик не помнит то снова обращаемся к словарю -  и так пока ответ не будет дан без словаря. Запоминают надолго!!!

----------


## fufif57

Я как-то в своём классе проводила конкурс на лучший рассказ или сказку с использованием музыкальных терминов. Дети насочиняли много забавного! Потом все эти работы весь год висели на классном стенде, каждый мог почитать, обсудить. Так и запомнили почти все термины!

----------


## magera66

Поздравляю всех педагогов с началом учебного года! у нас в этом году распоряжением департамента образования введены поурочные тематические планы  уроков по специальности, музицированию, ансамблю, аккомпанементу, т. е. сейчас мы до 8 сентября в срочном порядке должны написать тему каждого часа, каждого урока!!!??? кому из вас пришлось разрабатывать этот бред, как вы это представляете себе, хотелось бы услышать мнения или может быть кто-то уже сделал этот героический поступок? Моё мнение таково, что мы не можем в отличии от педагогов групповых занятий и теоретич. дисциплин спланировать свои индивидуальные уроки, поскольку мы полностью зависим от разных факторов, к которым относится и то, что мы не знаем в каком состоянии придёт к нам ученик, как он подготовил домашнее задание, на сколько окажется работоспособным на уроке... Буду благодарна, если кто-то поможет  конкретно!

----------


## begden

> мы не знаем в каком состоянии придёт к нам ученик, как он подготовил домашнее задание, на сколько окажется работоспособным на уроке...


А преподаватели теоретических дисциплин, значит, всё это знают? :biggrin:
Не подумайте, что я против вашей речи, но специалисты всегда посмеивались над тем. сколько всего приходилось писать и планировать теоретикам. Только в последние годы бумажной работы у них добавилось.

----------


## sveta-gr

я думала только у нас разногласия между специалистами и теоретиками.....:wink:

----------


## AuntQ

Разногласия  и у нас тоже, а так как мы в хоровой школе, то добавляются и хоровики. Планы надо строить общие, теоретику и педагогам по  другим предметам, хотя бы на начальном этапе, тогда ученик полюбил бы сольфеджио, а не боялся его.

----------


## AuntQ

mind5 "Я считаю что это очень важно научить ребенка читать с листа. Детки это любят.
Я с ребятками отрываю от урока специальности время для чтения с листа. Каждый из детей ведет специальную тетрадь, куда записывает сколько прочитал, а в конце года кто больше этим занимался, получает приз"
  Чтение с листа очень важно на начальном этапе обучения, здесь я не отрываю время от урока, а ставлю главной целью  - чтение нот с листа. Но для чтения нужно ученику быть подготовленным, надо знать хорошо ноты в двух ключах, все знаки, которые встречаются в пьесе.
Попросите  самого хорошего ученика рассказать нотный алфавит вверх и вниз: до,ре, ми, фа, соль, ля, си, до, до,си, ля, соль, фа, ми, ре, до. Ученик застрянет на проговаривании алфавита на обратном пути. Потом так же рассказать от ре,ми и т.д   Своим ученикам на дом задаю поиграть а Музыкальные аркады. дома, на компьютере. Все счастливы, и педагог( ученик многому научится сам) и ученик - можно поиграть на компьютере.http://virartech.ru/flash-apps/music...bols/index.php

----------


## begden

*AuntQ*, интересные игры (наверное))), т.к у меня не установлен ФЛЕШ-ПЛЕЙЕР, можно их скачать?

----------


## AuntQ

Установите, там даётся возможность  скачать ФЛЕШ-ПЛЕЙЕР.

----------


## AuntQ

Игра пока только в он - лайн, но скоро будет на дисках, отвечает автор программы Алексей.

----------


## faya

> *Т. Камаева, А. Камаев
> Чтение с листа на уроках фортепиано. Игровой курс 
> Издательство: Классика-XXI, 2006 г., 100 стр.*
> 
> Основная работа с пособием должна проходить на уроке. Важно, чтобы учащийся усваивал правила и отрабатывал необходимые навыки под контролем педагога. Пройденный таким образом материал может быть задан на дом с целью повторения и закрепления освоенных навыков. Необходимым условием успешного применения пособия является его систематическое использование на каждом уроке. 
> Пособие может быть использовано в ДМШ и ДШИ (3-7 классы), в других учреждениях дополнительного образования, а также в практике домашнего музыкального образования. Кроме того, это пособие может быть интересно и взрослым любителям музыки, желающим быстро развить навык чтения музыкального текста. 
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/X7NKR7


Здравствуйте! Очень хотела посмотреть это пособие, но почему-то оно у меня не скачивается. Не могли бы Вы его прислать в личку? Nadezhda234@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AuntQ

Музыкальный Колледж Студент 1 - 7 игр на CD для PC и Mac, 
включает 7 обучающих музыкальных игр, а также «Метроном» и служит для развития музыкального слуха, освоения нотной грамоты для детей (начиная с 2-х лет) и взрослых.
http://virartech.ru/college.php

Игра "НОТКИ КАРТИНКИ" для маленьких детей с 2 лет. 
ИГРА "МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ СИМВОЛЫ" быстро знакомит ученика с паузами, и другими музыкальными знаками, которые необходимо знать ученику. 
• Клавиши фортепиано 
• Ноты в скрипичном ключе 
• Ноты в басовом ключе 
• Ритмические фигуры 4/4 
• Музыкальные тембры

----------


## nrediska

Уважаемые коллеги! Хочу поделиться с вами на тему "гамм".В нашей школе разработаны требования по гаммам для каждого класса. Зачёты начинаются с 3 кл
В 3 кл. проходятся гаммы до 3-х диезов и бемолей.В 4-ом до 4-х и т.д. с определённым набаром формул. Зачёты проводим два раза  в год. В 1ом полугодии
диезные гаммы, во 2-ом бемольные. За две недели до зачёта вывешивается список из 4-х гамм/ для каждого кл./-две мажорных,две минорных.Не обязательно
параллельных.На зачёте ребёнок вытаскивает 2-е карточки- маж. и мин. гаммы и демонстрирует свои успехи.
Если кому интересно,могу написать,как у нас проводятся зачёты по этюдам,терминам.

----------


## Тоня Уманская

а у нас с этого года ввели гаммы со 2го класса! считаю,что рановато.тем более каждые полгода техзачет-по 4 билета(т.е.по 16 вопросов)Малышня не успевает потом выучивать программу-и ансамбли,и к экзаменам...

----------


## AuntQ

Очень интересно, nrediska, напишите пожалуйста, как у вас проходят зачёты по технике. Мне поручено на следующий год организовать такое мероприятие с новыми, интересными для детей вариантами.  Проблема в том, что дети не любят гаммы и особенно зачёты и экзамены по технике. Мы провели два года назад "Путешествие за гаммами.." разделили детей на команды, по классам. Каждая команда выбрала свой путь, по билетам и направлялась в класс, где надо исполнить гамму, у другом, аккорды, в третьем арпеджио, было путешествие и в класс, где можно было занять 1 место по  музыкальным терминам. Затем все собирались в большом зале и мы объявляли победителей за каждый вид, который был в конкурсе. Победителям - дипломы! В результате все ученики на следующий год спрашивали. когда же будет технический конкурс, но у нас был юбилей и такое мероприятие, мы никак не смогли провести.

----------


## nrediska

Зачёты по гаммам проходят очень традиционно,так,как я описала. По этюдам два раза в год. В 1ом полугодии в середине октября. Играют ДВА этюда.
Один обязательный / из списка/, второй по выбору педагога.Во 2ом полугодии играют один этюд по выбору.Этот зачёт проходит в форме конкурса на 
концертном рояле.Победители награждаются грамотами и подарками.

----------


## Аптимистка

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчанки!!ох, прочитала, как тут люди работают и немножко даже и завидно стало: допчасы, музыцирование.. всё для деток...нашей школе такое и не сниться...хотя, впринципе, часы есть и "заслуженным" педагогам их выделяют...только читкой с листа или музыцированием естественно никто не занимается...я этим вопросам стараюсь уделять внимание на каждом уроке: читаем с листа лёгкие пьески, тоже использую методики Брянской и Камаева, подбор на слух, аккомпанимент...по-поводу тех.зачётов, абсолютно с вами, Тонечка, согласна- 2 клас- рановато...у нас тоже второй год  тех зачёт проводят в виде маленького конкурса, с обязательными гаммами и 1 этюдом и второй этюд на выбор.Детям нравиться, как то это их стимулирует.

----------


## marina 64

К своему стыду не разу не заглядывала в эту темку, а тут оказывается столько всего интересного! Завидую тем, у кого детки могут два раза в год сдавать тех. зачёт, у нас один раз и то со скрипом! Вот почитала здесь всё и тоже подумала, может его в форме конкурса организовать и стимул был бы какой-то у детей!

----------


## harmony

> Уважаемые коллеги! Хочу поделиться с вами на тему "гамм".В нашей школе разработаны требования по гаммам для каждого класса. Зачёты начинаются с 3 кл
> В 3 кл. проходятся гаммы до 3-х диезов и бемолей.В 4-ом до 4-х и т.д. с определённым набором формул. 
> Если кому интересно,могу написать,как у нас проводятся зачёты по этюдам,терминам.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее про "формулы". А зачет по терминам у Вас как проходит? У нас в школе это всё - больная тема...Интересно, как в других школах всё это организованно.

----------


## AuntQ

У нас во Дворце творчества два больших хоровых коллектива, хор мальчиков "Глория" и смешанный хор "Мелодия".Проводим в октябре такой конкурс:
19 октября 2011года
Конкурс «Путешествие в мир  творчества и техники»
Принимают участие ученики МХШС « Мелодия» и  «Глория» 
( Обязательно принимают участие все учащиеся, которые занимаются по 2 часа в неделю; свободный выбор у  учеников, получающих 1 час в неделю по фортепиано).
Открытие и награждение участников будет проходить  в 224 кабинете (малый зал), время будет указанно позже.
Конкурс проходит по этапам:
1. Гамма  Обязательное исполнение всем ученикам,  с 3 класса в расходящемся  виде.  
Требования по гамме: Исполнение ровным звуком, точной аппликатурой, в беглом темпе.
Остальные этапы  путешествия, по желанию участников.
2.Виды техники: Аккорды, арпеджио, хроматическая гамма.
 Исполнение ровным звуком, точной аппликатурой, в беглом темпе, игра в позиции.
3.Этюд: Владение  техническим приёмом в исполняемом этюде, в характере.
4. Термины: смотрите приложение.
5.Чтение с листа: Пьеса на 1 - 2 класса ниже, исполнение без остановок.
6.Транспонирование: Любую  пьесу сыграть в основной и новой  тональностях.
7.Импровизация: Исполнить то, что готовили с педагогом на уроке или самостоятельно.
8.Сочинение: Песня, пьеса, этюд, марш, всё, что пожелаете сами.
9. Подбор по слуху. Самостоятельный выбор
10.Оригинальный жанр (Всё, что можно придумать на фортепиано, играть хоть носом!)



Учащиеся, набравшие большее количество баллов по вышеперечисленным  станциям, будут награждены грамотами и подарками.
Отдельно  в каждом этапе, тоже  будет определён победитель, набравший   высший балл  - 10!


 Педагогам  подать заявки до 10.10.11 в кабинет 129. 
Указать смену, класс, в котором обучается ученик.
На каких станциях принимает участие каждый ученик. 
Сколько часов в неделю получает учащийся.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (06.03.2017)

----------


## AuntQ

Термины.
Largo (ларго) – широко
Lento (ленто) – протяжно
Adagio (адажио) – медленно
Grave (граве) – тяжело, важно
Andante (анданте) – не торопясь, спокойно
Sostenuto (состенуто) – сдержано
Moderato (модерато) – умерено
Allegro (аллегро) – скоро
Vivo (виво) – живо
Vivace (виваче) – живее
Presto (престо) – очень скоро
Дополнительные слова к обозначениям темпов:
Pui mosso (пйу моссо) – боле подвижно
Meno mosso (мено моссо) – менее подвижно
Non troppo (нон троппо) – не слишком
Con moto (кон мотто) – с подвижностью
Accelerando (аччелерандо) – ускоряя
Ritenuto (ритенуто) – сдерживая


Обозначения характера исполнения:

     Agitato (аджитато) – возбужденно, взволнованно

Alla Marcia (алля марчья) – в духе марша

Amoroso (аморозо) – любовно

Animato (анимато) – воодушевлённо, оживлённо

Appassionato (аппассьёнато) – страстно

Brillante (бриллянте) – блестяще

Cantabile (кантабилэ) – певуче

----------

Mandarinka-79 (06.03.2017)

----------


## AuntQ

1.	Гамма, термины:
  136 класс

2.Виды техники, подбор по слуху
126 класс


3.Этюд, чтение с листа
129 класс

4.Сочинение, оригинальный жанр
127 класс 

6.Транспонирование, импровизация.
125 класс


Закупка подарков «Глория»
Подарки, фотография, видео. Подведение итогов
128 класс 
       Взнос 50 рублей  с каждого участника, сдать до 10 октября. 
Учеников у нас много, только в моём классе 16 человек, из них только двое получают по 2 часа в неделю.

----------


## Нотка8

Уважаемые коллеги, огромная просьба, если у кого есть пособие Ф. Брянской "Формирование навыков игры с листа в первые годы обучения пианиста", поделитесь, пожалуйста! Буду оЧЧень благодарна!

----------


## AuntQ

http://zvukinadezdy.ucoz.ru/publ/metodiki/metodika/f_brjanskaja_formirovanie_i_razvitie_navyka_igry_s_lista_judovina_galperina_t_b_za_rojalem_bez_slez/25-1-0-56[/url]  Ф.Брянская  "Формирование и развитие навыка игры с листа" 
можно скачать здесь. Другой книги по чтению с листа не встречала.

----------


## pollyanna

Несколько сборников по чтению с листа

"Чтение с листа" пособие для юного пианиста (сост. О.Курнавина, А.Румянцев)  https://yadi.sk/d/NTkFtMw739AGnp
Т.Камаева, А.Камаев "Чтение с листа на уроках фортепиано" игровой курс   https://yadi.sk/i/2d_m0w6_39ARJB

----------

elis673 (30.05.2021), Mandarinka-79 (06.03.2017), Нотка7 (07.10.2017)

----------

